
Google Launches 'Made with Code' Initiative to Encourage Girls to Code - ohjeez
http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/06/19/google-launches-made-code-initiative-encourage-girls-code-backed-50m-pledge/
======
webmaven
More videos here:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvNWzY4IrNeSEDGgRoPTzPA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvNWzY4IrNeSEDGgRoPTzPA)

